# Hallam Tower (holiday inn west) Sheffield



## frogex (Aug 18, 2013)

Hallam Tower former hotel closed down in 2004.

They have made it very hard to access inside the building by removing the ground floor and main stairs, although there is the the other stairs these are sealed.


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like they went to a lot of trouble to keep it sealed
nice shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Strange that they knocked the ground floor out,thanks for sharing.


----------



## hnmisty (Aug 24, 2013)

I've heard it's got a pretty hot security system, whether that's true or not I don't know! Taking out the stairs is a sneaky move. 

It always amazes me that they were allowed to build it, talk about being out of place with its surroundings!


----------



## Catmandoo (Aug 25, 2013)

That's random! 
That's a lot of effort to keep one out.


----------



## Catmandoo (Aug 25, 2013)

Some more info on what they did 
http://www.sheffieldlibdems.org.uk/2013/02/03/lib-dems-urge-action-on-hallam-tower/


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Oooh, that looks like a challenge to me  
Cheers for the external shots!


----------



## Mickelmas (Aug 28, 2013)

Ive been inside here a few years ago, unfortunately I were too late, the contractors (Hague) have stripped out all the rooms, the main decrotive staircase, on all the floors, many have holes in them making the building very unsafe to explore, I did get some great nite shots from the roof though


----------



## smoke (Sep 29, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Oooh, that looks like a challenge to me
> Cheers for the external shots!



agree with you on that X doesn't look hard to climb it to the 1st floor


----------

